# Linux Root/vserver verwaltung Buch



## Operator (19. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Linux Fans ;P
Da ich micht eigentlich nur mit Windows und ein bisschen Linux beschäftigt hab ( zu 99% auf grafischer Ebene) 
wollte ich meinen Wissenhorizont erweitern um Vserver oder gar root auf linux basis zu administrieren 

Diese Wissen möchte ich mir gerne an lesen dafür wäre ein Buch am Besten
Hierebi fällt die auswahlll ziemliech schwer^^

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen guten Buchtipp
Für Linux in Verbindung eines root servers geben​dh heißt nach dem buch (natürlich auch ausprobieren "try and erroor " möchte ich einen root server aufsetzten verwalten können ohne das dort leute ihre Pr0ns speicher 

Bis jetzt hab ich _kofler - linux 2010_ empfohlen bekommen aber das scheint mehr auf grafischer ebene zu laufen im gegensatz zu einem root server

Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich suche ;P


Vielen Dank im Vorraus


(wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten, heut ist echt nicht mein Tag)


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du bisher nicht in die "System"ebenen von Linux hinabgestiegen bist, solltest du dich erst mal ein bisschen mit Linux im allgemeinen beschäftigen.
Dazu kann ich dieses Buch empfehlen: Linux-Server mit Debian GNU/Linux. Das umfassende Handbuch und Praxisbuch für die Versionen Debian 5.0 Lenny und Debian 4.0 Etch: Amazon.de: Eric Amberg: Bücher
Man erfährt viel über Grundlegene Linux Dinge (ein bisschen Grundwissen ist aber Vorraussetzung) und auch im Zusammenhang stehende Bereiche wie DNS; DHCP werden erklärt bevor man mit dem Aufsetzen der entrsprechendne Serverdienste konfrontiert wird. Auch Mail Server, Apache, MySql, dyn. Websiten mit php, alles da. 

Natürlich sind die Themen jeweils nur kurz angeschnitten, wenn man sich jetzt auf PHP oder DNS speziallisieren will, braucht man dazu andere Bücher. Aber für einen Überblick und Grundlagen in jedem Bereich find ich das Buch sehr gut.

Ich brauche es fast täglich, einfach um mal kurz was Nachzuschlagen o.ä. und es ist auch unterhaltsam geschrieben, so dass man beim Lesen nicht einschläft.

Bei Amazon kannst du ein bisschen in das Buch reinblättern und siehst auch das Inhaltsverzeichniss, so kannst du einen ungefähren Überblick über den Umfang des Buches bekommen.


----------



## Operator (19. Juni 2010)

So wie ich die rezensionen gelesen hab gelten beide Bücher also gleichwertig kosten beide auch gleichviel bloss das Kofler länger ist ;P

Hat sich jemand beide durchgelesen und kann mir sagen ob es bei den Büchern nen gravierenden unterschied gibt ? Oder vllt nen Buch was noch besser ist?


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Juni 2010)

Der Kofler geht auf einige wichtige GUI-Programme (OpenOffice, Gimp, etc.) ein und ist unabhängig von Distributionen geschrieben. (Es gibt sogar einen Distributionenvergleich.) Der Kofler ist sicherlich das Standardwerk, wenn es um Überblickswissen zu Linux geht.

Da du aber schon ein spezielles Szenario vor Augen hast, über das du Bescheid wissen willst, würde ich schon ein spezielleres Buch nehmen. Da Debian als Distribution für einen Rootserver in meinen Augen erste Wahl ist, dürfte das von Autokiller677 vorgeschlagen Buch schon passen. Vor allem, weil dann auch genau das drin stehst, was du am Ende auch vor hast.


----------



## Operator (20. Juni 2010)

okay dann werd ich mir am Montag mal bei amazon
Linux-Server mit Debian GNU/Linux. Das umfassende Handbuch und Praxisbuch für die Versionen Debian 5.0 Lenny und Debian 4.0 Etch​besorgen mal schauen ob ich danach nen root bedienen kann ohne das er später ne vieren spam schleuder wird ;P

Vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## xEbo (20. Juni 2010)

Operator schrieb:


> okay dann werd ich mir am Montag mal bei amazonLinux-Server mit Debian GNU/Linux. Das umfassende Handbuch und Praxisbuch für die Versionen Debian 5.0 Lenny und Debian 4.0 Etch​besorgen mal schauen ob ich danach nen root bedienen kann ohne das er später ne vieren spam schleuder wird ;P
> 
> Vielen dank für eure hilfe



Nimm am besten für den Anfang keinen echten root sonden einen managed/vserver. Das ist sicherer und du hast Support. Bedenke vor allen Dingen dass der Betreiber eines Servers generell für Schäden an fremdem Eigentum haftbar gemacht wird.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Juni 2010)

Für Hackerschutz solltest du dich dann auch noch ein bisschen über IPS und Firewalls informieren.
Spamschleuder sollte sich verhindern lassen, wenn du auf deinem Mail Server SMTP-Auth erzwingst und der Server nicht gehackt wird.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. August 2010)

xEbo, bei einem vServer gibts oft auch keinen Supprt dazu, im Grunde ein Root mit weniger Leistung. 

Ich empfehle mal um das Ganze kostengünstig zu gestalten, dir Linux in einer VM o.ä. zu installieren und dort in der Konsole zu üben, das ist nichts anderes als bei einem Root oder vServer.

Das Posting hab ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber erstellt, darum auch zwei Monate nach dem letzten Posting.


----------

